# New X2 3 in. Sporting Clays



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

Looking at picking one up, and wondering if anyone has any knowlege of these guns as I have only recoil auto experience... It is wood finish with a 26 in barrel... Do I need to switch anything in it to cycle trap loads? What should it cost?(NIB)


----------

